# Water change



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I was wondering do think 5-10 gallons a day is too much. I was thinking of changing 5 gallons a day and siphoning the gravel every 2 weeks. I have 240g. I want as much fresh water in the tank as possible without hurting it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe is a good idea, still 30-40% weekly works for me!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds good. I'd just check water perimeters 1 or 2 times a week also. If you have good biological filtration. I don't think it's a prob.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to equipment.
I think this option will be great for you fish, although seems like a lot of work to me.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

only problem is if you have chlorine in your water, even a little bit, 5 gallons a day can kill the benifical bacteria. you have to make sure there is none when doing water changes. With a large tank it takes longer before you need to change the water, so I just have been latly changing 10-20% every 2-3 weeks. or topping the tank off when water evaporates... This is just what I do on my 240...

MAD


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah thats fine... you cando it like that if you have just a small amount of time each day... wont make a big deal of doing larger ones every once in a while...
... I say if your up for it then go for it :smile:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys

One more question do I really need the 2 sponge filters in the overflows? I ask because it gets pretty dirty and slows the flow of the filter.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What kind of filters are you using? Sounds like Aqua clears.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Its custom acrylic wet/dry filter, but I have 2 reefkeeper overflows built in the tank. Theres a small square sponge and a tublar sponge. They just get clogged very quick and I'm thinking about takin them about. I figure my wet/dry is badass and I do water changes regularly so I wouldn't need them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like the sponges screen the solid waist before it gets to the wet dry. I would leave them in. although it is a pain, it will keep the crap out of your wet/dry and it would be much more of a pain to clean that than just the filters. If it is just a matter of bacteria cloging the sponges and the solid waist is not a problem, I would remove them.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Is it a good idea to use something like start right in the new water you are putting in during a water change to get rid of the chlorine?


----------

